# Gridlock In The Woods (Lowboy delivereth and taketh away)



## slowp (Jun 23, 2009)

I had to go out this morning to defend my marking of corridors. A cutter thought I had missed one, I hadn't but I thank him for the aerobic workout. And he was pleasant and apologized profusely.

It never fails, when you are in a hurry, something happens. I got caught in between a buncher and a log truck. 





I thought about taking the tippy, four wheel drive detour but feared that the yarder they were walking in, would have the exit from that blocked. And they did.




They had worked a bit of traffic control to get the lowboy past the yarder and heading back to a place where the buncher could be loaded. I was stuck so I took pictures and munched on cherries. I must say, these guys loaded up the buncher with no yelling, the cussing was quiet so I didn't hear any if there was any to be heard, and quickly. The guy with the hardhat on is the returning from last year hooktender. I'll go and traipse about after him tomorrow. He was pleased to find out we moved the road so no downhill yarding would be happening in that unit.













I'll see how well the Kuliens do as I run in the first hooktender event of 
"The Season".


----------



## Adkpk (Jun 23, 2009)

Cool pics, slowp. Thank god for cherries, eh? Perfect food to take into the woods for a drive.


----------



## Rookie1 (Jun 23, 2009)

Nice pics Slowp. Youve got your own logger show going on here at AS. Not as much drama though. Eating cherries waiting for the carryall wont draw much in the way of ratings.:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tomtrees58 (Jun 23, 2009)

nice tom trees


----------



## Greystoke (Jun 23, 2009)

*Kulien Smurf feet*

I'll see how well the Kuliens do as I run in the first hooktender event of 
"The Season".[/QUOTE] 

You know they will perform like champs You will have those little smurf feet smokin as you sail up the mountain! LOL! I figured I better chime in with my other CHI brethren. You still working with them (Columbia)? Who was the Bullbuck?

Cody


----------



## hammerlogging (Jun 23, 2009)

We have a timbco like that contracted on our current job- us cutters are only limbing and topping the larger trees, all other are felled and left, whole trees are bunched on the skid trails then processed then skidded, its pretty nice. We're also trying it on some of our more moderate ground cutting a little shelterwood area, not bad as along as they dont turn to much which creates a loittle more disturbance than we like to see. But "ours" has a felling/processing head on it, fabtek. Nice machine, sure does break down a lot- LOTS of little things to break. Its a good expiramnet for us though, to see if we want to adapt one into our shed.
the other cutters call it a "fellerfu**er"


----------



## slowp (Jun 24, 2009)

There was gridlock of a more serious nature today. I'd just come up from huffing after the hooktender's pimp ( I'm guessing though, that the whole crew may be hooktenders who they kept on) and after watching what we joked about being a faller's attempt to stimulate the auto industry (he didn't)
heard that the lowboy, which was bringing up another loader, broke down on a switchback and there was no way to get by. A discussion of being stuck up there all night started. 

I mentioned that I had a box of vegetarian MRE's but then admitted to knowing _The Old Road Over The Top_. There were 2 of us who knew the way. The rigging crew continued to rig up the yarder and I went off to do a bit of brush cutting on a curve. 

A fact finder was sent down to find out the story. And, it proved to be partly false. Yes the lowboy was broke down in the middle of the road BUT pickups could squeeze by. Happy day. _The Old Road Over The Top _is a rough trip.

The Kuliens work well. I didn't fall too far behind the 20 something year old guy! I'm sure he would have heard me if I blew my whistle.


----------



## bullbuck (Jun 24, 2009)

good to hear you guys are still pullin em in!


----------



## Meadow Beaver (Jul 22, 2009)

Kuliens must be a West coast thing. I've never seen a pair on the web or in person.


----------



## slowp (Jul 23, 2009)

MMFaller39 said:


> Kuliens must be a West coast thing. I've never seen a pair on the web or in person.



I think they are a word of mouth thing. They don't advertise and you have to have the boots custom made. They are spendy but my legs and feet say it is worth it. Kuliens are made in Centralia, WA.


----------



## Meadow Beaver (Jul 23, 2009)

Made in Centralia huh, how much is _spendy_?


----------



## tramp bushler (Jul 25, 2009)

The last pair of Culiens I saw ,the guy paid over 600 bucks to have built ., but that was 18 years ago ........
. I wear Vibergs ... 105Ts ...... Man are they nice ... So much better boot than anything I have ever wore , and I used to wear Whites ,. Custom built High Lines and Buffalo Fly Weights .....The Buffalos wear the next best to the Vibergs . I got 14 months of 6 days a week on one pair , and 16 Months on another pair of 6 days a week . They had the Neolight ,nylon soles and as I use #2 redwood screw ins I never had a nut pull out ... Havn,t on the Vibergs either ... The Vibergs are also the most comfortable boot when wearing spurs ... I don,t hardly even feel the spur sturrip , let alone have to hang from my belt to get my feet to stop killing me .. and right now this fat boy weighs 250 lbs .......... MUSCLE , GUTS , AND SPEED !!! Too much food ,and sleeping on the bus in Prudhoe Bay @ 50 below with 20 plus knot winds ........ I,ve lost 25 lbs in 2 months tho so I,ll get back down to running weight ...


----------



## tramp bushler (Jul 25, 2009)

Those new style Low Boys are sure nice , so easy to load and unload ... Lot of rubber on that one just for moving a buncher .....
. What kind of yarder is that .. .. Most towers to me are 009 Madills , or Madill or Cypress/American Swing/grapple yarders ...... Hammer . One outfit I worked at , I taught my dog to piss on the processor head , guess what on the bunchers base plate ........


----------



## clearance (Jul 25, 2009)

tramp bushler said:


> The last pair of Culiens I saw ,the guy paid over 600 bucks to have built ., but that was 18 years ago ........
> . I wear Vibergs ... 105Ts ...... Man are they nice ... So much better boot than anything I have ever wore , and I used to wear Whites ,. Custom built High Lines and Buffalo Fly Weights .....The Buffalos wear the next best to the Vibergs . I got 14 months of 6 days a week on one pair , and 16 Months on another pair of 6 days a week . They had the Neolight ,nylon soles and as I use #2 redwood screw ins I never had a nut pull out ... Havn,t on the Vibergs either ... The Vibergs are also the most comfortable boot when wearing spurs ... I don,t hardly even feel the spur sturrip , let alone have to hang from my belt to get my feet to stop killing me .. and right now this fat boy weighs 250 lbs .......... MUSCLE , GUTS , AND SPEED !!! Too much food ,and sleeping on the bus in Prudhoe Bay @ 50 below with 20 plus knot winds ........ I,ve lost 25 lbs in 2 months tho so I,ll get back down to running weight ...



Nice boots huh? I have them as well. Great boots. even climbed with them. You have to take out the two caulks closest to the heel for the spurs to fit.


----------



## tramp bushler (Jul 25, 2009)

Yes I did , then I put them back in for just falling or thinning ...... Mine are 4 years old , I havve about 20 months in them . Can,t wear them when it,s cold .... The Water Buffalo leather is different than cow hide leather , and the stitch down const. eliminates my wearing thru where the upper and vamp is sewn on .. I also use the Lace to toe and the 45s for Laboring . I,m in the 942 . . I need to send the Lace to Toes in as they are about wore down , Hae a complete rebuild done on them ., But I will say , tho I hate steel toes . Those Lace to toes saved my foot . Because they are Canadian made and they are steel toed .they also have the puncture proof stainless steel plates in the sole ... I had a jumpin jack get away from me when I got over into some rocks too big to be trying to bed a pipe with , and the jumpin jack impacted with the full force of a Dyna Pack 2000 on my left big toe . It hit so hard that it sheared about an inch and a half 90* cut in the leather ... My foot was on a rock when it hit me , I could feel the impact but No injury , or even pain or dis comfort ..... And I can shatter rocks with those things ...
.. The Lace to toes arn,t Asiatic Water Buffalo , but the 105s and 45s are . 
. . The next evening I scrubbed out the steel toe and the leather on that boot with water and Gorilla Glued the flap back in place , You can,t even see where it hit me .. Gorilla glue is pretty good stuff also ...


----------



## Greystoke (Jul 25, 2009)

*Kuliens*

Kuliens Rule All other boots  to Kulien


----------



## bullbuck (Jul 25, 2009)

you guys have me convinced i need a pair,is there a website where i can buy them?


----------



## Gologit (Jul 25, 2009)

bullbuck said:


> you guys have me convinced i need a pair,is there a website where i can buy them?



There's no website. Maybe if you PM Slowp she can give you the address and phone number.


----------



## bullbuck (Jul 25, 2009)

good deal,i will try that


----------



## Humptulips (Jul 26, 2009)

Kulien Shoes
611 N Tower
Centralia WA
(360)736-6943


----------



## bullbuck (Jul 26, 2009)

thanks guys,i will give them a call


----------



## Greystoke (Jul 26, 2009)

bullbuck said:


> thanks guys,i will give them a call



You will more than likely talk with Lorie. She will tell you that it is best to get the measurements in person, but will send you a measurement sheet. I did it this way, and it ended up working out for me. 3 pairs custom built for me. The first pair I had to send back and they had to do some more work on the inner sole for me cuz my foot was rolled under as the result of a broken tibia-fibula. They have my boot pattern down now, and I love to wear them. The biggest thing that I suggest is to take really good care of them, by cleaning and greasing regularly.


----------



## bullbuck (Jul 26, 2009)

ok lorrie,thanks for the info tarzan,i need to get a good workboot i have my share of injuries that i deal with daily,that a shirty boot can cause a tweak and turn a good day to bad real quick...that spruce is a beauty you posted on the other thread!


----------



## Greystoke (Jul 26, 2009)

bullbuck said:


> ok lorrie,thanks for the info tarzan,i need to get a good workboot i have my share of injuries that i deal with daily,that a shirty boot can cause a tweak and turn a good day to bad real quick...that spruce is a beauty you posted on the other thread!



Yeah, I sure wish I could have cut that spruce instead of my brother...I don't love him that much!


----------



## bullbuck (Jul 26, 2009)

haha,fair enough


----------



## deeker (Jul 26, 2009)

bullbuck said:


> you guys have me convinced i need a pair,is there a website where i can buy them?



Someplaces...this might not be a good question to ask.


----------



## bullbuck (Jul 26, 2009)

haha good one deeker,neuterd.com maybe?luckily i am one that does not scare easily,at least that is what i am told...usually im shirtin but if they dont know it i guess i win!


----------



## tantoy (Jul 28, 2009)

Tennis shoes are painfull compared to the comfort of Kuliens. Here is my 3rd pair ready to go to work. I love them.


----------



## Metals406 (Jul 28, 2009)

How much a pair are said Kulien boots? They sure look well made.


----------



## slowp (Jul 28, 2009)

Kuliens are spendy. But with my feet, there isn't much choice and the fact that Kuliens fit excellently, are pretty well water repellent, and are locally made, I bite the bullet. They start in the low $700s and you can add options.
They really do feel light on the feet. I love to hop and skip and oops, no more jumping.:greenchainsaw:


----------



## Meadow Beaver (Jul 28, 2009)

Slowp aren't your Kulien's pink?


----------



## Metals406 (Jul 28, 2009)

slowp said:


> Kuliens are spendy. But with my feet, there isn't much choice and the fact that Kuliens fit excellently, are pretty well water repellent, and are locally made, I bite the bullet. They start in the low $700s and you can add options.
> They really do feel light on the feet. I love to hop and skip and oops, no more jumping.:greenchainsaw:



HOLY DEAR LORD IN HEAVEN! Instead of writing out a check for those boots. . . I'd be better off just writing it to a Divorce Lawyer. 

Momma has a hard enough time excepting it when I spend $120.00 on a pair of loggers (which is all I wear--ever).


----------



## Meadow Beaver (Jul 28, 2009)

$120 ? You gota lay down the law, tell you need to spend atleast $400 fir good boots. :check:


----------



## slowp (Jul 28, 2009)

Metals406 said:


> HOLY DEAR LORD IN HEAVEN! Instead of writing out a check for those boots. . . I'd be better off just writing it to a Divorce Lawyer.
> 
> Momma has a hard enough time excepting it when I spend $120.00 on a pair of loggers (which is all I wear--ever).



You must have normal sized guy feet, and healthy legs. I don't and have screwed up every joint on both legs, have a really bad floppy ankle, so I can't find much that is comfy and holds up. By the way, in Men's sizes, I wear a size 6. 
Ever tried to find a pair of heavy duty size 6 boots that are on the shelf ready to try on? Let me see, I've had Redwings, Whites, Danners, and Wescos. The Whites were good, but I couldn't seem to get them waterproofed enough.
I had to have them made also, the same with the Wescos, which didn't perform well *for me*. I wanted to try a pair of Vibergs, but they only went down to a 7.5 size. And I live in the Madsens, Woods logging, Cowlitz Rigging shopping area. 

You can wear cheap boots so good for you. But they aren't for everyone. The day I wandered in to order a pair, I was limping--big time. 

When I tried them on, I was grinning. They felt like part of my feet. That feeling made the price hurt less too.


----------



## Meadow Beaver (Jul 28, 2009)

I found Danner caulks are good and comfortable, OMF.


----------



## Metals406 (Jul 28, 2009)

slowp said:


> You must have normal sized guy feet, and healthy legs. I don't and have screwed up every joint on both legs, have a really bad floppy ankle, so I can't find much that is comfy and holds up. By the way, in Men's sizes, I wear a size 6.
> Ever tried to find a pair of heavy duty size 6 boots that are on the shelf ready to try on? Let me see, I've had Redwings, Whites, Danners, and Wescos. The Whites were good, but I couldn't seem to get them waterproofed enough.
> I had to have them made also, the same with the Wescos, which didn't perform well *for me*. I wanted to try a pair of Vibergs, but they only went down to a 7.5 size. And I live in the Madsens, Woods logging, Cowlitz Rigging shopping area.
> 
> ...



LOL, I wasn't knock'n ya Patty. . . Just saying momma wouldn't let me drop that much dough on footwear.

I bought a pair of leather caulks, and they were $225.00 or something like that. The darned things were crap (can't remember the brand?). . . They wore a dime sized hole, 1/4" deep into the back of both heals (bad stitching seam?). . . Many times I took my boots off at the end of the day, and they were all crusted with blood.

I was fresh married, and I wasn't about to tell my new wife the $225.00 boots I just bought were junk, and I needed to buy new ones already. I just toughed it out like a man. And whined like a baby about my owies. 

My brother only buys Wescos, Whites, etc. . . But he makes really good bank too.


----------



## Meadow Beaver (Jul 28, 2009)

Yeah same thing here, I've bought cheap boots a few times and my heels wear right through the boot, and that plastic heel counter breaks apart in my boots jabs my heels.


----------



## Metals406 (Jul 28, 2009)

MMFaller39 said:


> Yeah same thing here, I've bought cheap boots a few times and my heels wear right through the boot, and that plastic heel counter breaks apart in my boots jabs my heels.



To be real honest, these Chippewa $120.00 loggers break in real easy, are comfortable, and don't wear holes in my feet. . . Re-soling cost me $45.00 from my boot guy. For comfort and price, it's real hard to beat.


----------



## Meadow Beaver (Jul 28, 2009)

I heard Chips are good boots they're very popular around here with farmers and loggers. I knew someone that $200 for a pair of Chips.


----------



## Metals406 (Jul 28, 2009)

MMFaller39 said:


> I heard Chips are good boots they're very popular around here with farmers and loggers. I knew someone that $200 for a pair of Chips.



The really sad thing is, my boot guy just retired and sold the business to "New Guy". . . I don't know "New Guy". . . I probably won't be getting my Chippewa boots for $120.00 anymore.


----------



## Meadow Beaver (Jul 28, 2009)

I wouldn't mind trying a pair of logger boots but my dad would pick on me fir wearing boots with high heels.


----------



## Metals406 (Jul 28, 2009)

MMFaller39 said:


> I wouldn't mind trying a pair of logger boots but my dad would pick on me fir wearing boots with high heels.


----------

